# Shooting to the left, my eyes or trigger squeeze?



## fasride

I am a new forum member. 25 years ago I was an active competitor in IHMSA handgun competition. I quit shooting and just in the last 30 days started again. A lot has changed since then. 

I have glaucoma damage in my right eye and I am right handed. I have both a Kimber and a Glock 26, 9mm pistols and a .45 Kimber. I just completed my test for a Texas CHL permit and found that I can not use my right eye to aim with. I thought I was fine using my left. With glasses, front sight is mostly clear, rear sight is blury, target is clear. During slow fire, with the Glock, at 3 yds. am all X's. 7 yds. group starts to shift some to the left, but still 10's. At 15 yards group shifts more to the left, mostly 10's, but some 9's.......all at 9 o'clock. When I took my shooting test for the CHL, we were under time pressure and my group was further to the left with one shot in the 7 ring at 9 o'clock. 

When I shoot with the Kimber 9mm, I have a tendency to group them even more to the left. With both guns, you can draw a vertical line thru the center and 99% of the shots are to the left.

The range master at the range where I have been shooting said he thinks it is because I am using my left eye instead of my right. He suggested I try to shoot left handed and I did. Surprisingly, I shot about as good with my left and the shots were more centered. However, I am very weak in my left hand and arm and do not feel one bit comfortable doing that. 

If it is not caused by me using the incorrect eye, then it must be something I am doing in my hold or the way I am squeezing the trigger.

Any input would be appreciated from those of you with experience in this problem

Thanks very much,

Jerry 
South Texas


----------



## cougartex

Welcome from a fellow Texan.

If your shots group low and to the left most likely you are jerking the trigger instead of squeezing it.

If your shots group high to the left - say in the 9 o'clock to 12 o'clock position - you are probably anticipating the recoil and pushing the firearm up. This is called riding the recoil. Groups in this area are also caused by lack of follow-through.

If your group is consistent at about 9 o'clock you most likely do not have your finger on the trigger properly. You are probably squeezing at an angle instead of straight back.

If you group is high to the right you may be heeling the firearm - anticipating the recoil and pushing with the heel of your hand.

If your shots group fairly consistently to the right in the 3 o'clock area you are probably thumbing the gun. That is, as the gun goes off you are pushing on the side of the frame with your thumb.

If your group is consistently low, say in the 6 o'clock area, you may be breaking your wrist, that is, anticipating the recoil and cocking the wrist down. Low shots also come from improper follow-through when the shooter relaxes too quickly.

If all the shots are hitting right, low, say in the 4 to 5 o'clock area, you may be tightening your grip just as the gun fires. This is another form of anticipating recoil.

http://www.invicis.com/pdf/pistol-shot-diagnostics-target.pdf

Also try shooting right handed but using your left eye, turning your head slightly to the right.

:smt071


----------



## fasride

*That's a lot of good information*

Thanks for your prompt reply, Cougertex. I was using the pad of my shooting finger originally and was advised to try placing the trigger at the joint instead. I have not shot enough since to see if that will help. If I am pulling in a crooked manner, do you know which way I need to move my finger to avoid the left throw?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## cougartex

As suggested, try at the joint of the finger, moving the finger more to the left (placing more of the finger on the trigger) and pulling straight back.


----------



## Sully2

Wear some sort of shooting glasses and put a strip of black electrical tape over your left lens...just enough so your eye cant see the target.

It wont take long till you see whether its your eye(s) or your trigger work.


----------



## Baldy

Here's a chart that might help you out a little also. :smt023


----------



## fasride

*I adjusted my trigger finger*

Thanks for all of the good suggestions.

I went to the range this morning with the intention of moving my trigger finger closer to the joint and I did.

First 5 shots at 3 yds. ..all center x's 
15 shots at 7 yds. all x's and 10's, none to the left of the 9'oclock 10 line
10 shots at 15 yds. x's, 10's and three 9's....one 9 at 8 o'clock and 2 at 3 o'clock.

It was a vast improvement from the targets that had all shots to the left of center before. Just have to concentrate better to get rid of the 9's.

Thanks again for everyone's advice.

Jerry


----------

